

Another attempt at clearing Surface stock - ankitoberoi
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/12/give-microsoft-your-ipad-and-theyll-all-but-give-you-a-surface/

======
pedalpete
This article misses the wording of the coupon which says "Use towards the
purchase of a Surface or other cool products at the Microsoft store", so you
don't have to buy a surface, just anything that is sold at a Microsoft store.

I'm a bit disappointed this offer isn't available in Australia (no Microsoft
stores I don't think), but I'm tempted to send my iPad to my brother and pick
up a Nokia phone.

